# Bug Report: Rf From 501,510 Remotes Don't Control 921



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

The remotes that I have for the 501 and 510 do not control the 921 using the RF. The IR works. The 921 remote does control the 921 using the RF. The Remote Address is set to 1 on all remotes. 

I solved this simply by using the 921 remote downstairs and the 501 remote in the living room. I can live without the PIP functions on the 921 remote.


BOOT - 120B
FLASH - F051
SW - L142HECD-N%01, 5100


----------



## thevoice (Sep 24, 2002)

Jim Parker said:


> The remotes that I have for the 501 and 510 do not control the 921 using the RF. The IR works. The 921 remote does control the 921 using the RF. The Remote Address is set to 1 on all remotes.
> 
> I solved this simply by using the 921 remote downstairs and the 501 remote in the living room. I can live without the PIP functions on the 921 remote.
> 
> ...


This wouldn't be a bug, welcome to the world of (FSK) UHF PRO!


----------

